# Which one has the better quality shirt? Better print? Zazzle, redbubble, cafepress, other?



## Claymore (Apr 1, 2016)

I am curious which of these companies offers the best quality shirt and which one prints with the least wear & tear - e.g. the design won't be falling "off" the shirt after the first wash. 

I am asking for my own sales but more importantly I have a design I know my father would absolutely love and would be a fantastic gift for his birthday soon. There's no print / design your own shirt companies around here... well there is, fashioned more for team logos, etc. and the cost to do one single shirt is staggering [not to mention the "shirt" is more a jersey than an actual tee].


----------



## AnS Printing (Mar 30, 2016)

I have used zazzle in the past and never has anyone complain about quality. 

I have even bought a few items off there and they were not bad at all.


----------

